# Fruity Espresso Beans



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Recently, I've been really enjoy fruity tasting espresso based drinks.

So far I've come across the following fruits in coffees:

Blueberry (...Lots of coffees)

Pineapple (Crankhouse Sitio Campoeira)

Orange (Clifton Coffee EQ10 - Okay maybe more like a chocolate orange but close enough!)

Apricot (Can't remember the name, was at colonna coffee)

Does anybody know of any good fruity espresso beans that they've tried recently and can recommend? I mean ones with a clear distinctive fruit tasting note. I guess they'd mainly be naturals. For example, maybe:

Cherry

Peaches/Nectarines

Apple

Banana

Passion Fruit

Strawberry

Grape (I did have a very good filter that tasted like grape juice recently)

Mango

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I would be the absolute worst person to give advice on this topic. I really struggle to pick out any form of tasting notes in the drinks I make. It will make interesting reading though so looking forward to see what other responses you get


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Check foundry for strawberry and cherry!


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Jon said:


> Check foundry for strawberry and cherry!


Is that the Rocko mountain? I'll have to give it a go


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

khampal said:


> Is that the Rocko mountain? I'll have to give it a go


The old rocky mountain was very strawberry.

The current LSOL is very cherry - according to my colleague.

I believe they're adding it to their site shortly...


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Cherry Cherry by Coffee Compass. Apologies for going for the low hanging fruit.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

crmdgnly said:


> Cherry Cherry by Coffee Compass. Apologies for going for the low hanging fruit.


Thanks. I wonder what fruit that tastes of


----------



## OpenTheirMinds (Sep 2, 2017)

+1 for Foundry. Their Guji Highland farm absolutely reeks of cherries, both in the bag and after grinding. Loved the bag I ordered a few weeks back. Thinking about it, might have to get myself some more...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice, love them fruity notes, currently enjoying Guji Highland by Foundry, kind of a caramel and fruit bomb 

Looking forward to some light roasts by polish Tommy café, should be nice.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Craft House Coffee Costa Rican Natural for strawberry notes.


----------

